# Liliana Matthäus Sie ist die große Überraschung bei „Let's Dance“!



## Mandalorianer (1 Apr. 2011)

*Liliana Matthäus 
Sie ist die große Überraschung bei „Let's Dance“!*​

*Im Vorfeld wurde viel gelästert, doch mit ihren Auftritten bei „Let´s Dance“ überrascht Liliana Matthäus alle. In der zweiten Show begeisterte die Ex von Lothar Matthäus Publikum und Jury mit einer Ballett-Performance. ​*

In der letzten Woche musste sie noch um die Zuschauergunst zittern. Neben Regina Halmich bangte Liliana Matthäus in der RTL-Tanzshow um das Weiterkommen in die nächste Runde. Am Ende musste die Ex-Boxerin „Let´s Dance“ verlassen, Lothars Ex durfte mit ihrem Partner Massimo Sinato die Rumba üben.

Und spätestens da scheint der Knoten bei der 23-Jährigen geplatzt zu sein: Bei den Proben zeigt sie sich witzig, gelöst und ehrgeizig. Ihr Bruder, der sich vor Ort von ihrer Leistung überzeugen will, ist begeistert: „Sie erinnert mich an unsere Oma, die eine Balletttänzerin war. Sie sieht toll aus.“

Und die Ballett-Gene nutzt Liliana Matthäus in der Show für sich: Zu „Just The Way You Are“ tanzt sie erst ein Solo im rosa Tutu, dann überzeugt sie in den Armen von Massimo bei der Rumba. „Welcher Mann lässt dich gehen? Ich war kurz davor, dir einen Heiratsantrag zu machen“, schwärmt danach Juror Harald Glööckler. Die Performance wird mit 26 Punkten belohnt, und auch beim Zuschauer-Voting wird Liliana diesmal sofort weitergewählt.

An soviel Zuneigung muss sich das Model erst noch gewöhnen: Unter Tränen bedankt sich Liliana beim Publikum – und ihrer Oma: „Sie guckt heute zu. Sie versteht zwar kein Wort, aber sie wird stolz sein.“ Zu Recht!



 

 

 

 

 

​


Alle Infos zu „Let´s Dance“ im Special bei RTL.de!


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Apr. 2011)

Weil man von ihr wohl auch nichts erwartet hat.


----------



## Bowes (26 Mai 2014)

Dankeschön !!!


----------

